# Grace



## Treehugnhuntr




----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man she's alot bigger since last time I saw her. Thank god she's starting to look more and more like her mom everyday.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hey man, she looks like me. :twisted:


----------



## InvaderZim

cool pic!


----------



## NHS

Great picture. I have 2 daughters. 7 and 4. Grace is my youngest's middle name.


----------



## FROGGER

:shock: well theres a good enough reason to put down the toilet plunger and sing a Christmas song or two....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Tye, I really like the picture. However *I think something is wrong with your camera*. It isn't picking up any color. Or *have you visited Russia recently*. :?


----------



## wyogoob

Nice shot, love the tone.


----------



## Riverrat77

Thats a great shot Tye. I love black and white photos (is that what it is?)... they're cool.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Riverrat77 said:


> Thats a great shot Tye. I love black and white photos (is that what it is?)... they're cool.


Thanks and yes, it's B & W.


----------



## t-horsesgirl

Dang, she is cute........ I bet her mom is the coolest.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yeah, her mom is cool. But I think she is having mental problems. The drooling is getting a little old and she came at me with a knife the other day. It may be time to have her committed.  Who let you on here? :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

t-horsesgirl said:


> Dang, she is cute........ I bet her mom is the coolest.


Is this who I think it is?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yeah, she broke free from her straight jacket.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

This is really getting crazy. Say's you're both on line. How have ya been t-horsegirl?


----------



## t-horsesgirl

Well, you know, hanging in there. It isnt all bunnies an roses livin' with that hunter of tree huggers.  How have you guys been? I probably posted this all wrong.....I dont spent ALL DAY on this thing like you and Tye.


----------



## t-horsesgirl

fixed blade said:


> This is really getting crazy. Say's you're both on line. How have ya been t-horsegirl?


Am I doing this right....? Not sure what to do with this new found freedom with no straight jacket....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Do you constantly whine and complain at tye for being on this forum so much. That's All I ever here. I'm going to cancel the internet she say's. I call her bluff. :twisted:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

What are you tryign to do to me man? *-HELP!-*


----------



## t-horsesgirl

fixed blade said:


> Do you constantly whine and complain at tye for being on this forum so much. That's All I ever here. I'm going to cancel the internet she say's. I call her bluff. :twisted:


No, I dont. He is on it a lot....but I really dont care. I have to hang onto my "cool" wife status some how. He warned me not to embarrass him if I got on the forum.....deciding if I should heed his warning or call his bluff......hhhmmmm....


----------



## truemule

t-horsesgirl said:


> No, I dont. He is on it a lot....but I really dont care. I have to hang onto my "cool" wife status some how. He warned me not to embarrass him if I got on the forum.....deciding if I should heed his warning or call his bluff......hhhmmmm....


Call his bluff!!! :twisted: Lets hear some dirt. He can deal with the embarrasment.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

truemule said:


> t-horsesgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I dont. He is on it a lot....but I really dont care. I have to hang onto my "cool" wife status some how. He warned me not to embarrass him if I got on the forum.....deciding if I should heed his warning or call his bluff......hhhmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> Call his bluff!!! :twisted: Lets hear some dirt. He can deal with the embarrasment.
Click to expand...

+1 Yeah tell the story about when he went and ate at Godfather's pizza.


----------



## t-horsesgirl

fixed blade said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="t-horsesgirl":1ceg0lcf]
> No, I dont. He is on it a lot....but I really dont care. I have to hang onto my "cool" wife status some how. He warned me not to embarrass him if I got on the forum.....deciding if I should heed his warning or call his bluff......hhhmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> Call his bluff!!! :twisted: Lets hear some dirt. He can deal with the embarrasment.
Click to expand...

+1 Yeah tell the story about when he went and ate at Godfather's pizza. [/quote:1ceg0lcf]

WOW!!!! I had NO idea how being on the forum may give me the upper hand.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yep it helped me with my addiction to porn. :mrgreen:


----------



## t-horsesgirl

fixed blade said:


> Yep it helped me with my addiction to porn. :mrgreen:


I cant rat out my husband.....that is just unethical....though he deserves it. No one knows that more than I do.


----------



## truemule

t-horsesgirl said:


> [quote="fixed blade":29jcgtsp]Yep it helped me with my addiction to porn. :mrgreen:


I cant rat out my husband.....that is just unethical....though he deserves it. No one knows that more than I do.[/quote:29jcgtsp]

He's standing behind you huh!  You can tell us later when hes not looking.


----------



## t-horsesgirl

Treehugnhuntr said:


> What are you tryign to do to me man? *-HELP!-*


Sorry, I didnt get your email until after I had lunch. It went into my junkbox....


----------



## t-horsesgirl

truemule said:


> t-horsesgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="fixed blade":m9g0vxo3]Yep it helped me with my addiction to porn. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant rat out my husband.....that is just unethical....though he deserves it. No one knows that more than I do.
Click to expand...

He's standing behind you huh!  You can tell us later when hes not looking. [/quote:m9g0vxo3]

I will give you a story for a story..... :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

You have been banned due to threatening posts and attempted defamation. Please behave yourself in future forums. You are no longer welcome here.


----------



## t-horsesgirl

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You have been banned due to threatening posts and attempted defamation. Please behave yourself in future forums. You are no longer welcome here.


Do you want me to kick your butt infront of your friends again......???


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

This is going to be great, I'm glad to have you on the forum. Not to mention 9 posts in a couple of hours. You and tree make a terrific couple.


----------



## Deuce

t-horsesgirl said:


> Treehugnhuntr wrote:
> You have been banned due to threatening posts and attempted defamation. Please behave yourself in future forums. You are no longer welcome here.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want me to kick your butt infront of your friends again......???
Click to expand...

 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

This is Hillarious!!!!!

More please... o-||


----------



## Nibble Nuts

fixed blade said:


> Yep it helped me with my addiction to porn. :mrgreen:


I guess we know where you can be found when not on here. :wink:


----------

